# acana feeding guides not right for puppies



## lisaloo1 (Aug 8, 2011)

i sent an email to the makers of acana as I didn't think the amount looked enough for my puppy but was told by the store to follow the feeding guides, 
this was the reply i got i feel gutted I've been under feeding my puppy for a week  can anyone make any sence of this, its confusing

thanx

Hello Lisa

Thank you for your email.

When you are feeding a growing puppy an all life stages formula, like our ACANA Wild Prairie, you will need to make some adjustments to the feeding tables. For convenience I have posted an ACANA adult feeding guide below as well as the necessary modifications.

Feeding For Puppies

1 ½ to 3 Months feed 2x times recommended adult amount
3 to 6 Months feed 1½ times the recommended adult amount
6 to 11 Months feed 1¼ times the recommended adult amount
11 months plus feed the recommended adult amount

Grams/Cups per Day
Weight of Dog
Active
Less Active
1-5kg/ 2-12lbs
45-100g/½ - 1c
40-85g/1/3 -¾c
6-10kg/13-22lbs
115-170g/1-1½c
95-140g/1-1¼
11-20kg/23-44lbs
180-300g/1½-2½
150-250g/1¼-2c
21-40kg/45-90lbs
320-550g/2¾-4¾
270-475g/2½-4¼c
41-50kg/91-110lbs
550-630g/4¾-5½c
475-570g/4¼-5c
Active: 1 hour or more daily exercise Less Active: 1 hour or less

As your puppy is 13kg we can easily find his appropriate base feeding amount on the chart. The appropriate range is 180-300g per day. As your puppy is on the low end of the weight table (about 20% through the range) we will increase the base amount to reflect this. I would suggest that a base feeding amount of 216g would be just about right.

We also know that your puppy is 14 weeks of age. From our modifications we can see that a puppy of this age should be eating 2x the adult amount per day (until he reached 3 months of age). Therefore we take the base amount of 216g x 2 (puppy modification) = 432g per day. We suggest that you divide this amount into 3 feedings with each single feeding having approximately 144g

If you have any additional questions please feel free to contact us again.

Kind regards,

Christopher
Customer Care Representative
Champion Petfoods LP
Work: (780)784-0339
Toll Free: 1-877-939-0006
Email: [email protected]

11403 - 186 Street | Edmonton, AB, Canada | T5S 2W6
championpetfoods.com

ORIJEN 80.20 IS PET FOOD OF THE YEAR 2011-2012 FOR THE 3RD CONSECUTIVE YEAR!
CERTIFIED BY THE GLYCEMIC RESEARCH INSTITUTE of WASHINGTON, DC


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

lisaloo1 said:


> i sent an email to the makers of acana as I didn't think the amount looked enough for my puppy but was told by the store to follow the feeding guides,
> this was the reply i got i feel gutted I've been under feeding my puppy for a week  can anyone make any sence of this, its confusing
> 
> thanx
> ...


I think they are recommending 432g per day. Because your pup is 14 weeks, they recommend you double the recommended amount and then follow the instructions above and reduce to 1 and a half times, etc, according to your pup's age. Does that help? I would maybe think about topping up with some Naturediet, perhaps.


----------



## lisaloo1 (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks for that, I thought that amount too it should really be on the packaging as it's all life stages
Lisa


----------

